# Ran out of gas... Engine Power Reduced, still



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Disconnect that battery (negative terminal) for a few hours then reconnect and let the ecu relearn it's proper settings.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How much gas did you add, and have you filled up since running out? I've run out of gas once with the same "power reduced" message. It went away after filling the tank.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I will disconnect the battery as a last resort.

I put about 2 gallons into it to get it to the gas station. I filled up right then.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm actually surprised at how many people seem to run their cars out of gas. Average 1/4 tank is only 100-140miles range on a good day so I always find its best practice to at least fill up when that low. Added benefit fill ups cost you less. 

You obviosuly were driving past the low fuel warning, maybe GM should detune the engine before you run out of gas(after the low fuel warning) to help encourage a fillup. On my 1LT can easily get 400miles on 3/4 of a tank, no need to push any farther. 

Running with a half full or less tank all the time encourages fuel contamination with condensation(water). Keeping the tank full eliminates this possible issue. This usually only effects cars where there are cold nights and warm days.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My coworker ran his Prius out one time and ran out of battery power. He likes to stretch his tanks on his long commute. Had to get towed to the dealer and it cost him $150 or so in parts to repair some system in the car. They told him the Prius isn't designed to be able to run out of gas.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I'm actually surprised at how many people seem to run their cars out of gas. Average 1/4 tank is only 100-140miles range on a good day so I always find its best practice to at least fill up when that low. Added benefit fill ups cost you less.
> 
> You obviosuly were driving past the low fuel warning, maybe GM should detune the engine before you run out of gas(after the low fuel warning) to help encourage a fillup. On my 1LT can easily get 400miles on 3/4 of a tank, no need to push any farther.
> 
> Running with a half full or less tank all the time encourages fuel contamination with condensation(water). Keeping the tank full eliminates this possible issue. This usually only effects cars where there are cold nights and warm days.


Well I'll keep that in mind although that added benefit of paying less on each fill up is sort of irrelevant, isn't it? You're still paying as much if not more filling up more often.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't understand the concept of waiting until the fill gas light comes on. I start looking when I hit a quarter tank left in the summer and half a tank in the winter.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm for me it took 2 starts with gas cap open. One still close to empty and one full as she gets. Then my horses came home. The best part about power reduced.... At the floor 7.1L/100 instantaneous..... No higher than 70km/h though hahah. But if you are trifecta tuned, I would imagine reflashing the tune to engine would wipe codes no? That was my next plan before dealer. Battery hadnt occurred to me


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

To dispel the confusion... As explained in my thread, I ran out to avoid paying a disgusting price in Vancouver. Nearest gas station out of the limits is like 170 away. It was 1.719 for 91 so I said Ill buy enough to get out of this horrible city. One more L and I wouldv made it to station. Sigh. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I don't understand the concept of waiting until the fill gas light comes on. I start looking when I hit a quarter tank left in the summer and half a tank in the winter.


 I would not chance it - even if the only available fuel is high priced - just add a gallon or two and find a station with a better price down the road for the fill up.


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

If you'd rather not disconnect the battery, you could remove the two ECU fuses (15A each) from the fuse box under the hood. Give it a few seconds and then reinsert them. This resets the reduced power message.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking at the owners manual,under what number are those ECU fuses.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I would gladly pay an extra 200-300 bucks for a vehicle that has a good air cooled external fuel pump. Even though it would only cost them a couple of bucks more to make one.

That POS everybody uses depends heavily on fuel for cooling inside of the fuel tank, piece of plastic in a Contadina Tomato Paste size can, with one exception, Contadina uses a far greater of metal that ends up in the trashcan.

A far better use for these cans would be to donate them to automotive companies so they can make a decent fuel pump housing. 

The heat generated by these pumps is tantamount to holding a lit 60 watt incandescent light bulb, good way to get a third degree burn. Their only means of survival is to be immersed in gas with constant recirculation of fuel. In any of my vehicles, a 1/4 tank is an empty tank. And treat it no differently. 

Wife is always running her battery dead on her smart phone, removing a dead battery and replacing it with a charged one, I got her three spares that I charge for her. Nothing changes in her phone, all the data is there because its all stored in flashram. Your vehicle is no different. 

Wouldn't be a bit surprised if your fuel pump received some damage from overheating. Like those hair thin wires in the armature coils. Copper is super expensive now, solution, make it even thinner. Just a couple of shorted turns can really increase the power consumption and lower the output of the pump.

To make matters even worse, the Cruze put the fuel regulator in the tank to save on running back that return line clear from the engine back to the tank. Good in one way, one less line to go bad, but bad in another way, that long ride from the feed to the return line offered more gas cooling. You don't have this in the Cruze.

My tank got a bit lower than a quarter when distracted, stopped at the next gas station on the interstate, all they had was 91 octane with up to 10% ethanol in it. So just put in a couple of gallons to preserve my fuel pump. Next stop about 30 miles up the road had ethanol free, so this is when I topped it off.

Ha, if you don't like the price of gas, stay home.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

rustinn said:


> So I was planning on getting gas as soon as I dropped by sister off at her graduation. Never in my mind did I imagine I would run out of gas on the way there. It really took me by surprise. I guess it was the sudden (and intense) use of the A/C throughout that tank that took a real drag on my mileage. Anyway, thankfully it ran out right as I entered the school parking lot, and with the remaining momentum, I pulled myself into a parking space. Got some gas and started going but noticed a few things I would expect of a car right *before *it runs out of gas. Power steering wasn't as potent, the reduced power notice was displayed on the DIC along with its dash light, the car took a while to register throttle inputs, and the brakes were grabby. So I've had this problem for the past 24 hours and 10 miles. What can I do to get my horses back? This really is a pain in the ass considering I have to roll my own shifts now (otherwise the trans will carry a gear up to 4 grand before up shifting in casual driving). I tried driving a bit with my gas cap open to no avail. I really don't want to take her to the dealer and get pressured into an unnecessary service -- I am in no mood to entertain a sales rep.
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advanced. I'm sure there's not much too this.


I had the same issue on 4th July weekend. MY brother drove the car till it was out of gas. Anyways the DIC message went away and the car started to run normal within 2 days. I did not have to do anything.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It seems like the auto Cruze burns fuel at an even faster rate than manual when that light comes on. The 2LT auto was almost like a fuel leak compared to a low light in my ECO 6mt. I too try to avoid refueling in certain areas (the entire state of pa turnpike) so I trickle fill before I leave out on that long drive. There are certain places I try to avoid so I will fill up at the 1 gas station that I do if I am off a few days and assume I will be driving far like tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> It seems like the auto Cruze burns fuel at an even faster rate than manual when that light comes on. The 2LT auto was almost like a fuel leak compared to a low light in my ECO 6mt. I too try to avoid refueling in certain areas (the entire state of pa turnpike) so I trickle fill before I leave out on that long drive. There are certain places I try to avoid so I will fill up at the 1 gas station that I do if I am off a few days and assume I will be driving far like tomorrow morning.
> Sent from my iFail 5s



My 2012 1LT auto low fuel warning leaves 2.5gallon reserve, which if your easy on it would be good for around 65-95 miles based on 26-38mpg. Problem is why are people running that low with a 15.6 gallon tank? from 1/4-1/8 of a tank is over 2.5 hours driving at 75 mph so one should be able to find some fuel well before the low fuel warning goes off. 

On your next fill up, dived the miles driven by the DIC average speed. One can easily drive 12 or more hours on a tank of gas in this car, again more than enough time to need a restroom, food and heck might as well top off the tank. 

Saving 50 cents a gallon might seem like a good idea until you need to replace a fuel pump at $750 just to save $5.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind(not for op) is us unmolested fuel pump ECO 6m's barely get 11 gallons in on 1st click for our gauges to read full tank. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> One thing to keep in mind(not for op) is us unmolested fuel pump ECO 6m's barely get 11 gallons in on 1st click.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I realized your car has the smaller tank/restriction, funny even at lower MPG my range is greater than yours. That 3 gallons easily adds another 90 miles range even on a bad day. 

Which brings me back to why are so many people running their 15.6gallon tanks so low/empty when there are so many warnings in this car? Fuel gauge, Range indication, Low fuel light, & DIC warning messages & yet some how we still manage to run out of gas? Even if one only got 19mpg with a 20mph average speed with the 1LT 15.6gallon tank that's over 14hrs of driving before you would run out of gas.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

NickD said:


> I would gladly pay an extra 200-300 bucks for a vehicle that has a good air cooled external fuel pump. Even though it would only cost them a couple of bucks more to make one.


It's more efficient to run the pump submerged in gas and have it push the fuel rather than have the pump suck the fluid. 




NickD said:


> Wouldn't be a bit surprised if your fuel pump received some damage from overheating. Like those hair thin wires in the armature coils. Copper is super expensive now, solution, make it even thinner. Just a couple of shorted turns can really increase the power consumption and lower the output of the pump.


They don't make the wires thin because copper is expensive. It has to do with electromagnetic force. The more turns you get means you have more force up to a certain point in which resistance is too much.


----------

